# Two Maltese Dolls . . .



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Why is it...two is all I can have....but I fall in love and WANT.....







everyone I see!!!
















Divine has the cutest boy. . .

http://www.divinemaltese.com/PetPuppy.html
(That tongue picture is just to adorable!)



MaltaAngels a darling small girl. . . 
http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/available_puppies.php


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*headdesk* Wahhh! I want them both!

Have you checked out the cutie at Ta-jon? Daniel? OMG, I want him so bad it hurts!!

Daniel


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh, my, he is beautiful also!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Beautiful pups! Be careful; you'll get yourself into trouble looking at all those puppies!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I really, really want another one!!! My boyfriend has even said I should call around for another one!!!







Does anyone know how much Divine's puppies are?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am oficially a Ta-jon`s fan! What wonderful, perfect babies she has!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Beautiful pups! Be careful; you'll get yourself into trouble looking at all those puppies![/B]


No kidding...........they are irresistible!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> *headdesk* Wahhh! I want them both!
> 
> Have you checked out the cutie at Ta-jon? Daniel? OMG, I want him so bad it hurts!!
> 
> Daniel[/B]



OMG, this is the boy I came really close to buying a few months ago for show. He is certainly a cutie!

Cathy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

He is darling. Tammy told me that he went to a family in California last weekend....


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> He is darling. Tammy told me that he went to a family in California last weekend....[/B]


A very lucky family indeed!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

They are both adorable. Sometimes I think I want another little fluffbut too but I know Shotzi would have a hard adjusting. She can be very "bossy" to other dogs.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> He is darling. Tammy told me that he went to a family in California last weekend....[/B]


I think he's still available <strike>since I was the family in California she was probably refering to</strike> I loooooooove him though *throws self on ground* Why am I wanting a show pup, darnit? This one is just sooo perfect!! Oh god, I know I am making the Biggest. Mistake. Ever for passing him by! 

Oh I hope Tammy did find another home for him and there was another family lucky enough to add them to their home. 

I can't believe I didn't scoop him up. I'm such an idiot.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Why do I keep looking here,
why do I do this to myself.. I am still working on getting my girl and my husband








They are all so beautiful..


Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

These pics are killing me....slllooooowwwwlllly









They are all gorgeous & whoever gets them are sooooo lucky!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237686
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oohhh...I'm dying over here...Daniel is the little boy we were going to buy right before we moved. Things didn't work out as most of you know--not b/c of the puppy or Tammy but b/c of us moving and stuff--and it still makes me want to cry every time I look at his picture!!







If someone really has snatched him up by now they are so lucky I can't even stand it! When I was in school and broke, my friends and I would always help each other save money by saying "leave it at the store for a week--if you're still thinking about it in a week, go back and get it"--a lot of impulse buys were averted--but I'm still thinking about Daniel a month later!!!!!














Ugh, I was so stupid!!!! 
(ends vent and tries to move on)


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

They both are so very cute! Thank goodness I have the protection of MR WOOKIE!

HAHAHAHHAAA

melanie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Daniel is adorable!!! And I'd love to have a 3rd Malt. However, I can never get another male. It would break Catcher's heart. I'm all his!!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> Daniel is adorable!!! And I'd love to have a 3rd Malt. However, I can never get another male. It would break Catcher's heart. I'm all his!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daniel and Tristan were roomates at Ta Jon. I had also heard he was placed somewhere in California.his new Mommy was flying in to pick him up last weekend.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am relieved when gorgeous babies they find a nice home....helps tame my temptation


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I am relieved when gorgeous babies they find a nice home....helps tame my temptation
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























Only 'til the next one........


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

If I didn't work, I'd probably have two or three malts myself.


----------

